# μετεωρισμός



## nickel (Jan 2, 2014)

Είχα προ ημερών ένα πρόβλημα με τον _μετεωρισμό_, δηλαδή με την απόδοση του όρου, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. 

Φαίνεται αμέσως το πρόβλημα αν ψάξεις να δεις πώς χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη: πέφτεις πρώτα πάνω στις ιατρικές χρήσεις, όπου ο μετεωρισμός είναι το φούσκωμα της κοιλιάς από αέρια, ο τυμπανισμός. Εκεί τα κιτάπια μου μού δίνουν πολλές αγγλικές αποδόσεις, δεν έχω πρόβλημα (και ούτε καν μου χρειάζεται): bloat, flatulence, meteorism, tympanism, gas distension, gas pains, gastrotympanites, aerogastria.

Υπάρχει ωστόσο και ο άλλος μετεωρισμός, το να αιωρείσαι, να βρίσκεσαι σε μετέωρη κατάσταση, σε εκκρεμότητα και αβεβαιότητα, ούτε έτσι ούτε αλλιώς. 

Τον βρήκα πάλι προχτές σε καλό άρθρο του Γιώργου Παγουλάτου («Χρειαζόμαστε εθνικό αναπτυξιακό σχέδιο;»).

Η ελληνική οικονομία συνιστά περίπτωση αναπτυξιακού μετεωρισμού: είναι χαμηλής τεχνολογικής ποιότητας για να ανταγωνιστεί στο πεδίο της υψηλής προστιθέμενης αξίας, πολύ ακριβή για να ανταγωνιστεί στο χαμηλό κόστος, πολύ εσωστρεφής για να μπορέσει να αυξήσει την ευημερία χωρίς εξωτερικό δανεισμό.

Είναι πρωτότυπος και ενδιαφέρων ο όρος «*αναπτυξιακός μετεωρισμός*». Πώς θα τον αποδίδατε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2014)

Εγώ, πάλι, νομίζω ότι είναι απλώς εσφαλμένη χρήση. Το μετέωρο δεν μετεωρίζεται, αιωρείται. Ο μετεωρισμός είναι, πώς να το κάνουμε, ο ιατρικός. Η Ελλάδα είναι αναπτυξιακά μετέωρη, η ελληνική οικονομία αιωρείται στο αναπτυξιακό κενό, βρίσκεται χωρίς πυξίδα στη θάλασσα της ανάπτυξης. Τόσες παρομοιώσεις μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε χωρίς μετεωρισμούς...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 2, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα - τι διαφορά έχει ο μετεωρισμός από την αιώρηση σε αυτή την πρόταση; Έστω όμως ότι ο «αναπτυξιακός μετεωρισμός» προτείνεται ως νεολογισμός - σε τι διαφέρει από την «έλλειψη ανάπτυξης» ή την «αναπτυξιακή ακινησία»;


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2014)

Αυτό το «σε τι διαφέρει», μου θύμισε τη λίστα με τα banished words:
http://www.lssu.edu/banished/current.php

Προφανώς ο Παγουλάτος θέλει να περιγράψει την ανάπτυξη που μένει εκκρεμής ανάμεσα στο καλό που δεν φτάνει και το κακό που αποφεύγει: δεν _θέλει_ να πάει στην ανταγωνιστικότητα του χαμηλού κόστους αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν _μπορεί_ να πάει στην ανταγωνιστικότητα της υψηλής προστιθέμενης αξίας.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 2, 2014)

Σωστή η ερμηνεία αυτή, αλλά δεν φαίνεται από τη διατύπωσή του (ούτε και ισχύει στην πράξη: η ελληνική οικονομία _αδυνατεί_ να αναπτυχθεί προς οποιαδήποτε κατεύθυνση, ακόμα και αφού κατακρημνίστηκε το εργατικό κόστος μετά τα μνημόνια, οπότε επιμένω πως η «αναπτυξιακή ακινησία» είναι ακριβέστερη περιγραφή). Για τον νεολογισμό, τώρα, δεν θα ήταν προτιμότερο να πούμε «αναπτυξιακώς μετέωρη οικονομία»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2014)

Δυο απορίες από τη συζήτηση: Ποια παρομοίωση θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε αν το μέσο δεν ήταν τριδιάστατο αλλά η άγρια θάλασσα της οικονομίας; Ότι η Ελλάδα είναι ακυβέρνητο καρυδότσουφλο χωρίς πυξίδα, π.χ.; Ποια αγγλική απόδοση θα προτιμούσες, Νίκελ, για τον συγκεκριμένο «μετεωρισμό»; Hovering, flotation, levitation, άλλο;


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2014)

Ναι, δόκτορα, αυτός είναι ο βασικός μου προβληματισμός. Όχι αν είναι η σωστή λέξη για την περιγραφή του προβλήματος, αλλά ποιος όρος θα απέδιδε καλύτερα αυτή την κατάσταση, το ότι η χώρα παραδέρνει χωρίς ούτε αυτή να μπορεί να αποφασίσει ούτε οι συνθήκες να τη σπρώχνουν προς τη μια ή την άλλη κατεύθυνση. Από τα τρία, το hovering είναι καλύτερη, αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι αρκετά καλή. Σκέφτομαι τα συνήθως δισδιάστατα wavering, oscillating κτό. και επίσης δεν με ικανοποιούν. (Αλλά δεν έχω καθαρό μυαλό για περισσότερα τώρα...)


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2014)

...
hanging in mid-air, adrift (in the air, at sea)

Adrift - Air Formation


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2014)

daeman said:


> hanging in mid-air, adrift (in the air, at sea)



+1 και +1.


----------



## cougr (Jan 3, 2014)

Όχι ακριβώς το ίδιο αλλά κάπως παραπλήσιο είναι και το _developmental limbo_

In limbo: In a state of being neglected *and immobile, with no prospect of movement to a better place*. (In limbo, phrases.org)

Επίσης: _developmental drift
_
_development suspended in the air, development in suspended animation_


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 3, 2014)

Πολύ καλό! Το καλύτερο που είχα σκεφτεί εγώ ήταν το _standstill_.


----------

